# سيدات حاملين؟



## licinio

بعض السيدات المنتقبات *حاملين *صور ابو اسماعيل

في الجملة اعلاها ألا ينبغي أن يكون اسم فاعل "حامل" في الجمع المؤنث السالم "حاملات" لكونه يرجع إلى اسم جمع مؤنث "سيدات"؟
​


----------



## ayed

licinio said:


> بعض السيدات المنتقبات *حاملات *صور أبي إسماعيل
> 
> في الجملة اعلاها ألا ينبغي أن يكون اسم فاعل "حامل" في الجمع المؤنث السالم "حاملات" لكونه يرجع إلى اسم جمع مؤنث "سيدات"؟
> ​



بلي، ينبغي ذلك ولكن العامية قد اجتاحت الكاتب والمكتوب


----------

